# Anyone's monthly payment fluctuating?



## AAM_User (23 Aug 2015)

Logged in to open 24 a couple of days ago & saw that our monthly payment has risen by €26.

When we were first adjusted it came in at higher than I expected, then dropped to pretty much what I thought it should have been & now today it's gone back up.

I'm confused as to the reason it's gone up again.  Rates haven't changed & TRS is still in play for another year.

Are they just playing silly buggers again?


----------



## Lauren 5 (23 Aug 2015)

I got a letter Friday, saying mine was going down another 45 euro, something to do with the TRS, they could of being estimating what people where entitled to,


----------

